# Hair loss help



## cal_123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Anybody know of any sources to buy dutasteride/avodart online?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

cal_123 said:


> Anybody know of any sources to buy dutasteride/avodart online?


 Online pharmacies fella. I get mine online, simple google search will point you in right direction.


----------



## cal_123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Simon 88 said:


> Online pharmacies fella. I get mine online, simple google search will point you in right direction.


 Thanks mate! Would u be able to inbox me the source you use if possible pal


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

cal_123 said:


> Thanks mate! Would u be able to inbox me the source you use if possible pal


 Look into minoxidil, ru58841, nizoral shampoo (a 110% must use - massive benefits).


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Simon 88 said:


> Look into minoxidil, ru58841, nizoral shampoo (a 110% must use - massive benefits).


 do you rate all this stuff?

Im 25 and thinning i was just thinking of getting the razor out soon


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> do you rate all this stuff?
> 
> Im 25 and thinning i was just thinking of getting the razor out soon


 I have very mild thinning at front.

Duta stopped it, thickened the hairs that were there, then minoxidil regrew some more hairs and the duta then protected them.

RU588541 enables me to use winny and mast with no thinning as its a more powerful anti androgen and binds to androgen receptors in scalp where it is applied. I only use this when running the before mentioned drugs.

Duta wont stop winny and mast causing loss as it prevents the conversion of test to dht, mast and winny are already dht derivatives.

Nizoral is immense and cheap as chips.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Simon 88 said:


> I have very mild thinning at front.
> 
> Duta stopped it, thickened the hairs that were there, then minoxidil regrew some more hairs and the duta then protected them.
> 
> ...


 is it expensive? Ive never looked at it as im fortunate enough to be able to grow a good beard so i dont mind taking all the hair off soon


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

minoxidil 50 quid for year supply.

Duta 15 quid a month

nizoral 5-6 quid a bottle

RU - 60 quid for 50 days

@UlsterRugby


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

when all else fails, this is deffo worth looking into guys. they have clinics all over the world including the UK


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

gymfreak2010 said:


> when all else fails, this is deffo worth looking into guys. they have clinics all over the world including the UK


 What I've often wondered is how to you get away with this.

People in the office will all know, family will know. Source of office banter for months, would never consider it.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

gymfreak2010 said:


> when all else fails, this is deffo worth looking into guys. they have clinics all over the world including the UK


 lol at this. would you ever


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

UlsterRugby said:


> do you rate all this stuff?
> 
> Im 25 and thinning i was just thinking of getting the razor out soon


 Yea I'm 31 and my crown is well on the way lol I'm just trying to hold out as long as poss but in the not to distant future the old clippers are coming out. No way am I rocking the egg in a nest look


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> Yea I'm 31 and my crown is well on the way lol I'm just trying to hold out as long as poss but in the not to near future the old clippers are coming out. No way am I rocking the egg in a nest look


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

When its time to go its time for it to go!


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Simon 88 said:


> What I've often wondered is how to you get away with this.
> 
> People in the office will all know, family will know. Source of office banter for months, would never consider it.


 Take it from some one who had this procedure done 5 years ago & still looks good to this day. I shaved my head months before getting it done so family/friends got used to me with a shaved head. It will be done in 3-4 sittings based on your recovery/healing time. mine was every two weeks. I'ts very suttle to beguin with and with every stage it will define your new look. hope this helps


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> minoxidil 50 quid for year supply.
> 
> Duta 15 quid a month
> 
> ...


 Which of the above would you recommend for a natty with thinning hair on the crown?

Where do you get them online for those prices? I can't seem to find them that cheap...

Edit: Nizoral shampoo is labelled as anti-dandruff not for thinning hair, is that right?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> Which of the above would you recommend for a natty with thinning hair on the crown?
> 
> Where do you get them online for those prices? I can't seem to find them that cheap...
> 
> Edit: Nizoral shampoo is labelled as anti-dandruff not for thinning hair, is that right?


 Yes re: nizoral.

i don't think I can say the others as they are presecription meds.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Yes re: nizoral.
> 
> i don't think I can say the others as they are presecription meds.


 Nice one, will get some Nizarol.

Any ideas how long it would take to see results?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> Nice one, will get some Nizarol.
> 
> Any ideas how long it would take to see results?


 Weeks to months. Not days.


----------



## GB987 (May 12, 2016)

Has anybody seen improvement with strictly nizoral shampoo without any other drugs?


----------



## Jayph (Feb 19, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> do you rate all this stuff?
> 
> Im 25 and thinning i was just thinking of getting the razor out soon


 I got razor on mine few years ago best thing i did looking back now use to look like a burst mattress if i dint get in for a haircut everyweek


----------



## Stallion46 (Mar 27, 2016)

Is there really a risk of low sex drive and firing blanks taking the medication for the hair loss ? Does anyone use propecia?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Stallion46 said:


> Is there really a risk of low sex drive and firing blanks taking the medication for the hair loss ? Does anyone use propecia?


 I used fin and dut for years and yes it messes with your sex drive. Also watch out for estrogen sides like gyno and fat deposition. I would suggest using an AI like aromasin if you're going to use it.


----------



## Stallion46 (Mar 27, 2016)

Thank you. Don't think il take the risk with that one. Is there anything safer please


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Minoxidil is about the safest. Fin and dut are the most effective.

Other topical DHT blockers like spironolactone and azelaic acid work for some.


----------



## Stallion46 (Mar 27, 2016)

Thank u


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i just think that tattoo thing looks retarded. get the bic on it


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

I currently use:

Niz 2 to 3 times a week

Fin 1.25mg every day

Foligain twice a day

I was using Kirkland liquid but i developed a massive allergy to it, making my scalp feel like ants were crawling all over it, Foligain solved the problem.

Its halted hairloss, not regrown. Only been on Fin a year so will give it more time. No side affects


----------



## pipezilla (Sep 20, 2014)

RedStar said:


> minoxidil 50 quid for year supply.
> 
> Duta 15 quid a month
> 
> ...


 where did you get the minoxidil and RU from mate?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I would just lose my hair gracefully.


----------



## Tharayman (Apr 5, 2013)

RedStar said:


> I have very mild thinning at front.
> 
> Duta stopped it, thickened the hairs that were there, then minoxidil regrew some more hairs and the duta then protected them.
> 
> ...


 Now this is something I never even heard about! Googling RU588541 tells that pretty no one else have either :lol:

Where can I acquire some of this RU-stuff? My hair has been thinning and receding for years, would be nice to keep it for a few more years


----------

